

ShowHN: Brainbrowser, WebGL visualization tool for brain imaging data - nkassis
https://brainbrowser.cbrain.mcgill.ca/

======
nkassis
I've been working on this project for the past year and a half. I'd like to
get some feedback on it from HN. We use it mainly to to view surface images
extracted from MRI volumes and data applied as color textures but it's generic
enough to visualize other types of data. Some of the examples take a long time
to load (Particularly the DTI example in surface viewer).

MACACC is a dataset that we created which shows correlations maps of cortical
thickness across a 150 subjects. (Non scientist explanation follows, I'll do
my best to explain but I'm a developer not a researcher) When you click on a
point on the surface (hold down the shift key) it will load that map and
display the correlation between that point and the 80000 other points where
the measurment or thickness was taken.

What is interesting is that these maps are similar to those obtain by other
methods and show region that are potentially connected.

